# [localisation FR] jy arrive pas(autre topic "consolefon

## PrEdAt0r

est il possible de changer les config du noyau une fois compiler ?? car j'ai oublié d'integrer la gestion de la langue EUROPE (8859-15) , alors est il possible de modif ca pour qu'il en prenne compte au prochain reboot ??

sinon comment fo faire ?? (éditer un truc ?) 

merci de me répondre vite !

----------

## kernelsensei

tu dois passer par la recompil !

----------

## scout

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> est il possible de changer les config du noyau une fois compiler ??
> 
>  car j'ai oublié d'integrer la gestion de la langue EUROPE (8859-15) , alors est il possible de modif ca pour qu'il en prenne compte au prochain reboot ??

 

si le truc à rajouter peux être en modules, il suffit de mettre le module dans la config de ton noyau puis un make modules modules_install ensuite modprobe module_en_question et le tour est joué

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> sinon comment fo faire ?? (éditer un truc ?) 

 

Sinon tu es obligé de rebooter: tu changes la config; tu recompiles ton noyau et tu écrases celui que tu utilises actuellement (oui ce n'est pas grave car le noyau utilisé est entièrement en mémoire). Au prochain boot grub ou lilo prendra ce nouveau noyau  :Smile: 

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> merci de me répondre vite !

 

8 minutes, mais je me suis fait griller par kernel_sensei   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@scout:

Ouais tu t'es fait griller, mais s'est tout a ton honneur, si on compare la qualité des 2 posts !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et ou copier le bzImage car je ne pe plus acceder a /boot car elle est monté mais quand je fait ls /boot il me met rien !!alors comment faire ??car il faut copier bzImage a kernel-2.4.25-gentoo ! et clairement que dois je remplacer ?? une fois le kernel recompiler !!

----------

## PrEdAt0r

alllleeelouyyyaaaaaaaaa merci c'est que des modules a installer fausse alerte !!!! alors si j'ai bien compri je fais make menuconfig (et j'installe les modules de 8859-15...etc..avec M)jenregistre et je fais make modules et make modules_install , c'est ca ??

----------

## kernelsensei

une fois recompilé :

make modules_install (dans le cas ou t'aurais oublié)

mount /boot (dans le cas ou c'est une partoche a part)

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-<version>

edition de grub.conf ou lilo.conf selon le cas

tapper lilo (si lilo) et ne rien faire si grub  :Very Happy: 

rebooter

----------

## PrEdAt0r

non étant donné que se ne sont que des modules , a installer <M> alors je n'est juste qu'a modif ma config la save et juste a installer les modules make modules et make modules_install !!!! non ?? on me la di a l'instant !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   est il possible de changer les config du noyau une fois compiler ??
> 
>  car j'ai oublié d'integrer la gestion de la langue EUROPE (8859-15) , alors est il possible de modif ca pour qu'il en prenne compte au prochain reboot ?? 
> 
> si le truc à rajouter peux être en modules, il suffit de mettre le module dans la config de ton noyau puis un make modules modules_install ensuite modprobe module_en_question et le tour est joué
> ...

 

voila le msg !

----------

## kernelsensei

oui, je me suis encore fait griller alors que j'ecrivais mon post !

dans ton cas, une simple modif avec menuconfig -> make modules -> make modules_install suffit !

apres tu modprobe ce qui t'interesse et tu peux le mettre dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

----------

## PrEdAt0r

dsl (le prend pas mal  :Wink:  ) mais je trouve kon te grille bcp aujourd'hui !!!  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Mouai sauf que je trouve pas ça super propre pour débuter et que donc je dirai qu'il faut tout faire, histoire de bien se le mettre dans la tête, mais bon, tu fais ce que tu veux.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

marche toujours pas j'ai le texte français qui déconne toujours !!! les 0 a la place des é et plain dotre trucs alors que l'anglais ca va bien ! 

j'ai fé mes modifs puis save puis make modules et make modules_install !! et apré ??? pour qu'il se charge au démarrage ??

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est dans la console le probleme ?

ca serait pas plutot des tetas et pas des 0 ?

fallait le dire, edite /etc/rc.conf et met :

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-14"

fini.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

c'est koi des tetas ??

----------

## kernelsensei

le symbol TETA (grec) que t'utilises en maths pour les angles habituellement !

une sorte de 0 avec une ceinture   :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ton truc marche pas ! et voila par quoi mes "é" ou des fois les O sont remplacés par un 0 avec une barre dessus ou bien 

deux angles droit (des coins )

alors aider moi car c'est soit la CONSOLEFONT soit les modules a charger au démarrage (8859-15 pour les caractére EUROPE).

----------

## kernelsensei

normalement apres avoir fait ca faut relancer un service de init, mais pour pas te faire chier reboot !

Mais tu confirme que le pb est bien en console ?

----------

## PrEdAt0r

oui le pb est bien en console !!! juste sur le français car l'anglais va nickel ! donc la aidez moi !! j'ai fait reboot tt a l'heure et ca donne toujours la même chose !!!!!! en fait je croi que c'est le clavier peut etre aussi car quand je tape "é" dans le prompt il me met son 0 a la con avec la bar dessus ! alors c'est un pb console et clavier !!!!!

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ya pas un demon ou un prog a emerger et a rc-updater qui peut  corriger ca ?? aider moi avec ce bug de merde !!!!!!!!(dsl mais ca m'enerve  :Crying or Very sad:  )

ps: je suis en 2.4.25 (gentoo-source)

----------

## kernelsensei

apres avoir fait le modules_install, t'as fait le modprobe ?

Mes variables dans rc.conf :

KEYMAP="fr-latin1"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-14"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni" (je crois que cette derniere n'est pas trop utile dans ton cas)

Je tiens a preciser que chez moi ca marche, mais j'ai tous les nls en dur et utf8 par defaut !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

non j'ai pas fait le modprobe j'ai reboot !!!! va sy explique STP exactement ton modprobe !!!!!!

----------

## kernelsensei

ben modprobe <le module nls>

genre modprobe nls-iso8859-15

je sais pas si c'est le nom exact, j'ai jamais eu les nls en modules !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

et comment on fait pour avoir le nom exact du module nls ??

ALLEZ VOIR PAGE 2 POUR LA SUITE DES MSG !!!! ------------>------>

----------

## kernelsensei

essaye voir ca :

```

find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -iname '*nls*'

```

ca va te sortir une liste normalement choisis celui que tu veux ; le -15 normalement !

ou plus simple, emerge bash-completion et fais :

source /etc/bash_completion

modprobe <TAB><TAB> et ca te crache la liste de tous tes modules !

apres tu peux aussi activer bash_completion dans bashrc pour que ca soit automatique !

----------

## PrEdAt0r

ps je n'est pas activer le framebuffer avec grub ! c'est en lien avec mes bugs ??? il faut que je l'active ??

----------

## kernelsensei

tu peux toujours essayer de l'activer, moi j'ai que ca !

----------

## LostControl

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ou plus simple, emerge bash-completion

 

Je connaissais pas ce truc mais là, je dois te dire MERCI  :Very Happy:  C'est le petit plus indispensable !!!

Sinon, ça m'étonnerait que le problème vienne des NLS.

 *Quote:*   

> Base native language support NLS
> 
> The base Native Language Support. A number of filesystems
> 
> depend on it (e.g. FAT, JOLIET, NT, BEOS filesystems), as well
> ...

 

Je vois plutôt un rc.conf foireux ou un service pas démarré ou à relancer.

----------

## kernelsensei

en parlant de service, fautdrait regarder du coté de 

/etc/init.d/consolefont

Ouais bash_completion ca RoXoR !

ca complete meme les ./configure  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

Oui donc clairement est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider a bien config ces location fr !!!! car je reexplique clairement j'ai un 0 avec une barre au milieu a la place du "é" et ca que en langue FR !!!!!!!!

je précise que je ne l'avais pas mi les support EUROPEENS a mon kernel et je les é rajoutés en module <M> et donc apré je les é save puis make modules et make modules_install !!! et j'ai rien oublier pour qu'il se charge au boot par ex ou des polices FR à install ?? AIDEZ MOI SVP et pas qu'une personne si possible !!!!

----------

## kernelsensei

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> Oui donc clairement est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider a bien config ces location fr !!!! car je reexplique clairement j'ai un 0 avec une barre au milieu a la place du "é" et ca que en langue FR !!!!!!!!
> 
> je précise que je ne l'avais pas mi les support EUROPEENS a mon kernel et je les é rajoutés en module <M> et donc apré je les é save puis make modules et make modules_install !!! et j'ai rien oublier pour qu'il se charge au boot par ex ou des polices FR à install ?? AIDEZ MOI SVP et pas qu'une personne si possible !!!!

 

t'as demarré /etc/init.d/consolefont comme j'ai dis ?

EDIT: Quoi que, chez moi il est pas lancé et ca marche !

Selon moi t'as un pb avec la CONSOLEFONT dans rc.conf ...

mais si tu dis que c'est bon, alors la je sais pas ... passe un coup de fil a Mulder et Scully   :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

dsl mais a quoi il me sert /etc/init.d/consolefont ?? il m'explique un truc qui m'avance pas a grand chose !!!!

va sy explique !!

et aussi qu'est que tu a mis dans rc.conf pour consolefont ????

----------

## kernelsensei

Tu lis les posts des fois ?

il y en a un avec toutes mes variables rc.conf ...

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Tu lis les posts des fois ?

 

Te casse pas la tête, c'est sans espoir !  :Wink:  ==> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105980

----------

## navidson

ca s' est pas amélioré en 6 mois.............mais l espoir fait vivre (dixit ma copine en ce qui me concerne)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Tu lis les posts des fois ? 
> 
> Te casse pas la tête, c'est sans espoir !  ==> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105980

 

Apres avoir lu ce thread, je viens de comprendre, en fait on parle pas la meme langue ... donc :

[sms]

Tdite rc.conf é tu modifi CONSOLEFONT avek la valeur ke je t doné en  O ds mon post préCdan !

[/sms]

[1337]

3d1t3 rc.conf 37 |\/|0d1f13 CONSOLEFONT 4\/3|< 14 \/4l3ur |<3 j3 T d0nn3 3n O d5 |\/|0|\| p05t pr3c3d3nt ...

[/1337]

désolé je ne suis pas un boss en 1337   :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*   Tu lis les posts des fois ? 
> 
> Te casse pas la tête, c'est sans espoir !  ==> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105980 
> 
> Apres avoir lu ce thread, je viens de comprendre, en fait on parle pas la meme langue ... donc :
> ...

 

dsl mais tu voulait pas inserer un truc la ?? car sinon traduit le moi STP   :Laughing:  car dsl je comprend rien !!! il faut modif un truc dans /etc/rc.conf ok mais quoi ?? qu'est ta voulu parqué ??  :Embarassed:  [/b]

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, ou est ce que j'ai foutu le fusil a pompe moi .....

Ah, trouvé  !  :Mr. Green: 

*met le pompeux sur la tempe de PrEdAt0r et dit :*

"Toi editer /etc/rc.conf puis changer la variable CONSOLEFONT existante par CONSOLEFONT="lat2-14" si tel n'est pas le cas !"

----------

## LostControl

Mais arrêtez-le  :Crying or Very sad:  --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1171081

Mais où est donc passé Arnold ?  :Laughing: Last edited by LostControl on Mon May 24, 2004 5:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ghoti

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Mais où est donc passé Arnold ? 

 

Changé de job : maintenant, il sert des louches ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Renommer les topics c'est pas pour les chiens !!    :Twisted Evil: 

Ca va peut etre parraitre totalitaire comme remarque mais faudrait fermer/supprimer un topic et demander a renommer le plus ancien !

Pourquoi ?

Si quelqu'un lis le dernier thread (le plus recent :[ConsoleFont]FR c'est chiant !) il ne pourra pas se baser sur les posts des autres pour cogiter et proposer une reponse ! ou alors il devra sauter d'un topic a l'autre

@PrEdAt0r :

Faire plein de threads pour le meme probleme ca fait pas pousser les reponses !

----------

